# heard bound horse on the trail.........



## gypsygirl525 (Apr 14, 2013)

My Gypsy is heard bound to my brothers horse making it very hard to enjoy trail rides!!!! what can i do to stop this? i have been doing some different work, such as natural horsemanship, and stuff,hes fine for the most part ( well sometimes he's fine but he seems most heard bound when i take him out!


----------



## CowboyBob (Feb 11, 2013)

when you say "heard bound" what does he do when you take him away from his friend? 

I think most of the time when people have trouble with a heard bound horse the problem is that your horse is paying attention to things it shouldn't. If this is not a real big problem "yet" I would say you need to get your horses attention make sure he is pay attention to you give him stuff to do and make sure he does it. If this is a "big" problem I would work this horse hard I would demand that he pay attention to me at all times. then when you were out on a ride with his friend I would use time with his friend as a reward start out together then move apart a little then trun back towards his friend. Soon you should be moving apart for longer and longer. Good luck let us know how it is going.


----------



## gypsygirl525 (Apr 14, 2013)

he gets really worried, and most of the time wont stop unless i really discipline him, witch puts me way behind, and witch makes it very stressful, as well as he tries to race ahead, if my brothers horse in front. also when i am at 4-H clinics, i cant relay on him!


----------



## gypsygirl525 (Apr 14, 2013)

what you said makes a lot of sense, cause when i am backing him up, he always listens better, as well as some other "working" actions! 
thanks


----------



## CowboyBob (Feb 11, 2013)

getting your horses attention starts on the ground, you need to train your horse that you are the center its world and that you are THE MOST IMPORTENT thing to be paying attention to. when ever you are working with him make sure to pay attention to what he is paying attention to. move alot while you are leading him if you feel his attention is slipping make a turn stop back up something. while you are riding him same thing if you feel like you are lossing him stop, turn, back up, something any thing change gates, circle any thing will work then once you have him agian alowe him to walkout. good luck


----------



## Dead Rabbit (Jul 14, 2012)

hes buddy sour.....seperate them, totally different areas till the seperation anxiety is over. you become his "buddy"


----------



## oobiedoo (Apr 28, 2012)

Sorry, I don't mean this in a mean spirited way but everytime I see your thread title I think; I'm glad you heard the horse and that he wasn't bound and gagged  It just makes me laugh to picture it.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

On a ride with multiple horses, a herd situation has been created, with horses your horse doesn't know. We all know a horse will find his place in a new herd and it may decide to be a leader, in the middle somewhere or at the bottom. This dynamic occurs on a trail ride. If your brother's horse is there, that's where she feels safest. Riders will force the horse into a trail postion that may be most uncomfortable for the horse. Why not let your horse pick out it's own position and see how it goes.


----------



## AlabamaBelle (Feb 27, 2013)

oobiedoo said:


> Sorry, I don't mean this in a mean spirited way but everytime I see your thread title I think; I'm glad you heard the horse and that he wasn't bound and gagged  It just makes me laugh to picture it.


It is pretty funny when you think of it like that LOL


----------

